# If you could own any kind of dog, what would it be?



## Caty M

Not a breed that you already have! I would love to own a Borzoi one day but they are just SO big.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Well, Australian Cattle Dog (of course), but lately I've been contemplating an ACD/Border Collie Cross. Maybe even an Australian Kelpie. But the ACD is my heart dog. Makes no difference anyway, there's no way my lord here will allow me to have another dog...... wishful thinking....

ETA: Oh hell, I didn't read the 'not the breed you already have' bit. So, other than an ACD, if I had to have a pedigree, it would be an Australian Kelpie. They are cool dogs.


----------



## Caty M

I love the blue ACDs. They are just too much 'dog' for me. My sheltie is energetic enough!


----------



## CavePaws

Kelpie, dutch shepherd


----------



## chowder

Well, if you don't count Chows, then the one other breed I would like to own one day is an Alaskan Malamute. 

Between the two breeds, I figure they'll find me one day completely buried in dog hair (but with a smile on my face!).


----------



## Caty M

Chows shed a lot? I read/heard somewhere that they are non shedding LOL and I have never met one in person. I know shar peis shed like nothing else though.


----------



## Mokapi

bishopthesheltie said:


> Not a breed that you already have! I would love to own a Borzoi one day but they are just SO big.


Same; a Borzoi is my dream dog. 

Because they are so big, I'm considering a Silken Windhound, too, since they're kind of like mini-Borzoi. I'm also in love with Italian Greyhounds, Ibizan Hounds, and "classic" Greyhounds. I'm a sucker for tall, lanky things. 

Besides those, I adore Belgian Malinoises, Catahoulas, Bedlington Terriers, Bull Terriers, Shiba Inus, and Great Danes. 

I have a variety of favorites, and when I get a second dog sometime in the next 18 months, I'm going to have a horrible time deciding :| Whatever it is has to be good with cats and small dogs, LOL.


----------



## BrownieM

I'd love a Weimaraner. It'd make a great running partner!


----------



## molbert73

Hmmm, this is a hard one. I LOVE the breed I have (pointers) and it was a very long journey to get my first one.
I would love to have a japanese chin some day. Whippets are also at the top of my list. Although I am very much a sporting dog person. Nothing beats their what can I do for you attitude.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

That's a good question! I think I would stick with the Great Danes. 
I just love the gentle giants, and they suit my lifestyle perfectly!


----------



## SerenityFL

bishopthesheltie said:


> Not a breed that you already have! I would love to own a Borzoi one day but they are just SO big.


I would like one of the following:

JRT
Italian Greyhound
German Shepard
Border Collie
Basenji

It never happens, though, because some other type of animal comes in to my life in need of rescuing so I take them and try to give them the best life I can.


----------



## catahoulamom

Well, the dogs I have now are definitely my heart dogs... 2 Catahoulas, a Pitty & a cocker/lab mutt. But if I had all the space, time, and love in the world I would love to add a Ridgeback or a Bloodhound to our pack, or both.  I hope to have another rottie one day, or a dane. Oh, oh! A standard Xoloitzcuintli is another on my list. I guess the short answer, if I could only have one other breed, would be a bloodhound.


----------



## whiteleo

A miniature Bull Terrier! Once you go B.T. you will never go to another breed, Sorry!


----------



## DaneMama

Yeah....I'm a Dane girl through and through LOL....maybe I'd go for a HUGE Russian Great Dane someday if they weren't so slobbery


----------



## KlaMarie

A big, male Dutch Shepherd with serious drive. I was really considering getting one before I got Rayne, but she has turned out to be just about as much as I can handle in terms of drive and attitude. If I had gotten a Mal.......oh wow. Maybe after I have a couple years of experience, I'll be ready for a true working Dutchie or Mal, but GSDs will always be my heart dogs :smile:


----------



## swolek

My current dogs are already perfect for me but if I could pick any breed (and be able to get a healthy dog of that breed) I'd go for one of the following:

Brittany
American Staffordshire Terrier
Tamaskan Dog
Chinook
Shetland Sheepdog
English Cocker Spaniel (ha, I found a way to get Cockers on the list)
Doberman Pinscher
Papillon
Dalmatian

If I was going to pick a dog that probably doesn't fit my lifestyle but that I love...

Pharaoh Hound
Chinese Crested (random, yeah)
Russian Toy Terrier
Australian Shepherd
Borzoi


----------



## werecatrising

I think my next dog is going to be a sheltie. I would like to have a giant schnauzer some day. Of course, I don't think I'll ever be without a doberman.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

English Cocker, English Springer Spaniel, Rough Collie, English Mastiff, Chow Chow, and the list goes on and on and on!!:lol:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Three words: Bernese. Mountain. Dog. For shiz. But I'd have to get a new husband in order to get a Berner...out:


----------



## Caty M

werecatrising said:


> I think my next dog is going to be a sheltie. I would like to have a giant schnauzer some day. Of course, I don't think I'll ever be without a doberman.


Aren't schnauzers and pinschers very similar? And shelties are definitely an awesome dog, not that I am biased or anything..


----------



## Tobi

whiteleo said:


> A miniature Bull Terrier! Once you go B.T. you will never go to another breed, Sorry!


I was trying to think of another dog i would own but I guess if a mini is a loophole this would be it!!! :lol:

If I couldn't have Bt's i'd have another terrier, APBT, or JRT. I can't imagine my life without a terrier tbh, as much as i love other breeds and types of dogs, i can't stay away from them!

maybe just maybe one day a Border Collie.


----------



## bernadettelevis

i want a house full of Weims 

But if it has to be another breed those are my favorite:

Great Dane
Catahoula
Malinois
GSP
GSD

and i love czechoslovakian wolfsdogs, but willprobably never own one


----------



## kevin bradley

I would own the most unwanted Shelter Dog, regardless of spectacular breed.

And I do. 3 of them.


----------



## Mollygirl

I agree, and all 3 of my dogs was adopted, no longer wanted, only one came from a shelter but the other 2 was given to us because they where no longer wanted.

But if I could have any dog, I alway wanted a St. Bernard but because of the size is the reason why I have never gotten one.


----------



## werecatrising

bishopthesheltie said:


> Aren't schnauzers and pinschers very similar? And shelties are definitely an awesome dog, not that I am biased or anything..


Yeah, there are a lot os similarities between dobes and giant schnauzers.
Technically, my first dog was a sheltie. My parents had Damien when my mom was pregnant. he had cancer. My dad said he hung on untilthe day I came home, came over and sniffed me,then passed away shortly after making sure everyone was alright.


----------



## eternalstudent

I would be hard pushed to want anything else than what I have. But if I had to choose

Irish wolf hound (and enough stock to breed some that live longer than 6 years to show the current breeders they are c**p)
If not them then a nice english mastiff


----------



## schtuffy

There are quite a few breeds that I have a soft spot in my heart for...dachshunds, GSDs, French bulldogs, Italian greyhounds, greyhounds, Westies, Samoyeds...the list goes on and on! But if I had to choose my one dream dog, it would definitely be a Siberian husky. I have loved that breed all of my life, but I know they are a handful, and definitely not a breed I could be fully responsible for until I had more dog experience and a bigger house with some yard space. Maybe one day I will have one! They are just so beautiful and magnificent to me. I would definitely be open to rescuing one too, but for right now, my little Louis keeps me happy :smile:



chowder said:


> Well, if you don't count Chows, then the one other breed I would like to own one day is an Alaskan Malamute.
> 
> Between the two breeds, I figure they'll find me one day completely buried in dog hair (but with a smile on my face!).


Haha....I have a feeling that's how I'm going to end up too!


----------



## nortknee

I'd want a Newfoundland. They've got awesome personalities, are HUGE (which I love), lounge around, and are generally just there to please you.

Obviously, reasons for not having one right now are that they're huge, they drool, they shed an ungodly amount, and would eat me out of house and home.

But.

Maybe one day. 

I plan to have one of every "group" before I die.


----------



## lily

mine would be a pitbull but cant get them here and anyway i dont think i could master it!!!,i do love great danes but they are soooo big ,do they drool a lot??lol,karen


----------



## Javadoo

Boerbel, Dogue de Bordeaux, Bernese Mountain Dog, English Bulldog, Dogo Aregentino...I like my dogs big.


----------



## wags

Hmmm I have had a Dalmatian loved her) 1/2 husky 1/2 German Shepard, now labs beagle ori~pei (1/2 shar pei 1/2 pug)so if I didn't have these breeds I would like a blue merele (sp?) collie. Hairy beautiful dogs. I saw a woman walking hers and wasn't able to chit chat with her due to me driving my car her walking. But if I could have I would have definetly asked her about her dog. What a beautiful breed. And I like those old English sheep dogs ! And I like Bernese mountain dogs they are just beautiful. Newfoundlands are simply beautiful huge ones love them too!!!!!!!!! and I like..... well the list goes on and on haha!


----------



## wags

bishopthesheltie said:


> Chows shed a lot? I read/heard somewhere that they are non shedding LOL and I have never met one in person. I know shar peis shed like nothing else though.


The dog in the pic Gordon is my ori pie 1/2 shar pei 1/2 pug and he is the long haired version shar pei. He sheds less then my labs!


----------



## Paws&Tails

Aside from JRT's, since I already have a JRT, I'd have to say a Cairn Terrier. I'd never actually met one in person before, but 5 months ago my neighbors got one. I babysit their daughter a lot. That dog is just the _most_ adorable, attentive, cheerful, charming and obedient dog ever (besides my dog ! He's incredibly smart too. He does like to dig, though, so they designated a spot for him to dig in the backyard.


----------



## wags

Ania's Mommy said:


> Three words: Bernese. Mountain. Dog. For shiz. But I'd have to get a new husband in order to get a Berner...out:


So when are you getting the bernese mountain dog heehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller

Well I have a black and rust Doberman, so I'd get a red and rust Doberman! totally different! :wink: I suppose if I could handle the size, I'd get a Great Dane. If I could handle the silliness, I'd maybe get a boxer.


----------



## DaneMama

lily said:


> mine would be a pitbull but cant get them here and anyway i dont think i could master it!!!,i do love great danes but they are soooo big ,do they drool a lot??lol,karen


Usually Danes from European bloodlines are the drooly ones....all of mine are dry mouth...thank DOG!!!


----------



## PDXdogmom

I am so in love with the look of Bernese Mountain dogs - their faces are incredibly handsome. Unfortunately, they tend to be large and short-lived. 

I've had a cocker spaniel (never again); a Sheltie (very sweet); an Australian Shepherd (smartest dog ever); and now a golden retriever and a lab. Really do love all the labs


----------



## Celt

I would go for a Saluki, followed by a Basenji. I love the "bully" breeds but know that I would probably never willing get one on my own.
My SU would get a Great Dane (preferably blue), then a Irish Wolfhound.
My son would love a Siberian Husky.
My daughter wants a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel, English Toy Spaniel, or a miniature poodle.
My brother would get an American Mastiff, Dalmatian, or a Retriever.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

OOP..need to add that I do plan on having a Basset again(my brother had one growing up...) and might have a Bloodhound down the line, I love me some hound!

And if husband had his way we would have a whole pack of Frenchies! :lol:


----------



## malluver1005

Maybe an Akita someday.

I love the strong willed, independent, stubborn, but with a mind of their own breeds.


----------



## monkeys23

Akitas are amazing, I guaruntee you would love owning one! My old neighbor had three... they were just awesome dogs.

Hands down definitely a well bred, serious, working Belgian Malinois or Dutch Shepherd.
What can I say, I'm completely insane and I love it. I have witnessed a full on Malinois hissy fit and I still want one. I met my first Dutchie yesterday at training, so pretty!

If I had the $$$ I would buy my trainer's 4 year old male Malinois off him this very second to do PP and FR with. There's no ringsport here, but he could show me how to use his training....

I don't really have any desire to branch out from these breeds. Maybe a Czech/DDR GSD someday.... but I like the physical structure and energy of Malis/DS better. And less health problems!!!

However I can see getting another shepherd heavy sled dog mutt. They are mighty fine dogs if I do say so. While I'm awesome with purebred Sibes, I have zero desire to own one myself. Love them, but they don't fit my training goals. At all.

I also would not be opposed to another BC, grew up with them and they rock. THey don't really fit my training goals though, especially with what pet/show/sport breeding is doing to the breed... they are just getting softer and softer and I don't care for that personally. I want an old school cracked out BC cowdog that can kick some a$$ like the dog I grew up with. He went frickin' bear hunting with my dad. 

Someday I would also like a Mollosser breed of the working bred variety. South African Boerboel is my top choice. I like that well bred ones are a lot more athletic than most Mollossers and they have decent drive if working bred. And I could color coordinate with my theoretical Mali/DS because red/tan and brindle are the most common colors.... Naw I'm not slightly OCD... LOL!


----------



## magicre

ya know the old saying....dogs are like potatoe chips...can't have just one...

but for me? english bull dog....cardigan corgi, dogue de bordeax is right up there...

and last but not least is the komondor.....


----------



## chowder

There were a lot of breeds that I THOUGHT I wanted until I worked with them.....I LOVED newf's until I worked with a lot of them. I just can't get past all that drool! I still love them, but I would end up soaked every time they just walked by me. I loved Bernese Mt Dogs but the few I met had a lot of health problems. Maybe that was just the breeders in that area. I still think they are beautiful.....but maybe not stubborn enough for me :becky: I always wanted an OES until I had to spend a whole day cleaning maggots out of ones fur. They are really hard to keep unless you keep them clippered, and then what's the point? And I ALWAYS wanted a Beardie.....until I found out about their energy level. Too much energy for me! It's like having a two year old with ADHD all the time!! I still love their looks though! 


Good thing I researched all these guys before I ever actually got one. I'll just have to content myself with playing with everyone elses dogs on DFC and stick to chows and someday a Malamute.


----------



## Herzo

Oh man there are so many. Short list.
Neapolitan Mastiff
Irish Wolfhound
Great Dane
Fila Brasileiro
Beauceron
Dutch Shepard
Borzoi
Pharaoh Hound
Ibizan
Bull Terrier
Sussex Spaniel
Clumber Spaniel
Irish water Spaniel
Bloodhound
Cardigan Welsh Corgi
and of course a Border Collie so I would have my own sheep dog. That's a few I think I could name more. No I know I could name more.


----------



## bernadettelevis

am i the only one who has to look up some of the breeds, to remember what they look like? 

Oh and i forgot the Nova scotia duck tolling retriever  They are so pretty and ilove their name


----------



## CorgiPaws

chowder said:


> There were a lot of breeds that I THOUGHT I wanted until I worked with them......


THIS! Me too. I thought I liked quite a few breeds, and even toyed with the idea of getting some of them... until working with them and now NO WAY in hell! I won't mention breeds, as I don't want to offend anyone. 



lily said:


> ,i do love great danes but they are soooo big ,do they drool a lot??lol,karen


Some danes do and some danes don't. Generally the Euro, "lippier" danes with more jowl and droolier, but American lines can be drooly too. All of my danes are relatively "dry-mouthed".... something I make it a point to look for in the parents of the litter. I LOVE big dogs, but I'm not one for drool. 


That being said, I already have my two dream dogs. I can not fathom life without Boxers and Danes in my house! (granted I don't know how I would fare with an entire houseful of Boxers.... but one or two will always be a part of my life!) They suit my needs, my lifestyle.. and I think they're beautiful. I can't think of another breed that would mesh this well, or that I would enjoy this much. 

But, to be fair, I have always thought that Saluki's are absolutely stunning. I don't think that I would ever have one, as sight hounds don't so much suit my lifestyle... but I'd love to have.. say.. a neighbor with one that I can admire and love on! lol.


----------



## Serendipity

Not all of them are appropriate for my lifestyle, but I'd love a: 

Berger Blanc Suisse
Borzoi 
Black Russian Terrier
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
Hovawart (a blond ) 
Rough Collie 
Briard 
Belgian Tervuren


----------



## tansox

I have my ultiimate dogs. I waited over fifteen years to own one, and he was just so P E R F E C T, we got another one!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROTTWEILERS. Extremely loyal, trainable, funny and sadly, misunderstood. I also have a mutt, JRT crossed with Fruit Bat, Meerkat and Daschund.

To me, I love my Rotties. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## tansox

Oh shoot, I read this backwards (???) and didn't pick up not an existing breed - doh.........!

I would love a Briard, but, their coat is jolly hard work, which is the main reason I've not owned one before!
I like Giant Schnauzers
Large Munsterlanders
Dobermanns

to name but a few...... bound to be lots more.


----------



## magicre

Herzo said:


> Oh man there are so many. Short list.
> Neapolitan Mastiff
> Irish Wolfhound
> Great Dane
> Fila Brasileiro
> Beauceron
> Dutch Shepard
> Borzoi
> Pharaoh Hound
> Ibizan
> Bull Terrier
> Sussex Spaniel
> Clumber Spaniel
> Irish water Spaniel
> Bloodhound
> Cardigan Welsh Corgi
> and of course a Border Collie so I would have my own sheep dog. That's a few I think I could name more. No I know I could name more.


exactly. can't have just one.

i also want a walled in (no less than 20 feet) brick wall.....so they are safe and can run free.


----------



## Steph

werecatrising said:


> I think my next dog is going to be a sheltie. I would like to have a giant schnauzer some day. Of course, I don't think I'll ever be without a doberman.


I had a sheltie growing up. Her name was Maggie. She was a sweet little thing.

I'm not sure I'll own any other breed than APBT but if i HAD to choose a different one it would be either a Bull Terrier or Staffordshire Terrier. They would have to be rescues though.


----------



## nortknee

bernadettelevis said:


> am i the only one who has to look up some of the breeds, to remember what they look like?
> 
> Oh and i forgot the Nova scotia duck tolling retriever  They are so pretty and ilove their name


We're right around the area where they were first started as a breed, so there are quite a few who walk downtown on a daily basis...let me tell you...all the spunk of a lab, but none of the wit.  They're beautiful, foxy looking dogs, but not what they're cracked up to be, I'd say.


----------



## shellbeme

German Shepherd  but fiance' is allergic.


----------



## 3Musketeers

A Saluki. I plan on getting one once I have the proper space/yard and find the right breeder, but that will be a few years down the road.

Speaking of which, I like all sighthounds, Saluki and Borzoi being the faves. 
Anyways, so the other day I saw this lady walk in my workplace with a Borzoi (first time I ever saw one in person), and OMG I totally literally started drooling and the lady was surprised I knew what breed her dog was. So even if they aren't common dogs I suppose it's possible you'll see some. It was TALL, and fluffy, but it's coat was a bit thinner (lower maintenance?) than the photos make it look.
I loove Borzoi temperament (plus the one I met) better than the description of the Saluki temperament, but the caring for the coat still kinda scares me lol.

Other breeds include:
Kooikerhondje
Silken Windhound (speaking of which, these are like "mini borzois") I'd probably prefer one over a Borzoi, I think. 
Groenendael (Belgian Shepherd)
Tamaskan


----------



## Caty M

I don't think a borzoi's coat is that bad.. nothing like a poodle or something.. a brush three times a week is probably good unless they are running wild in bushes. My sheltie only needs to be brushed twice a week to not have mats.


----------



## SpooOwner

What a great thread! I've often wondered what breeds I would be drawn to if my allergies weren't so restrictive. Ha, I have a feeling it would still be standard poodles - they're so full of personality and character. But I've also known - and loved - bull mastiffs, dobermans, viszlas, rottweilers, and staffordshire terriers. Sigh....


----------



## Cliffdog

A real-deal TRUE American Pit Bull Terrier... and of course MORE Dobermans!! Hehe  And a Magyar Agar!


----------



## Cliffdog

The APBT thing is hopefully going to happen soon anyways, I'm hoping to get a pup off this dog in a couple of years:


----------



## Steph

Cliffdog said:


> The APBT thing is hopefully going to happen soon anyways, I'm hoping to get a pup off this dog in a couple of years:


Gorgeous!!!! APBTs are pretty awesome!


----------



## mjoy07

I want Siberian Husky


----------



## SerenityFL

Cliffdog said:


> The APBT thing is hopefully going to happen soon anyways, I'm hoping to get a pup off this dog in a couple of years:


My God that is a good looking dog. The stance is amazing and the muscles....wow, the muscle tone is just...I'm in awe with how good that dog looks. Just...perfect.


----------



## kevin bradley

indeed, Pits/Staffords are specimens to behold. Beautiful Dogs. 5 minutes with a well loved and taken care of Pit and it will turn even the most skeptical person of Bully Breeds. In responsible hands, they are amazing, amazing, Loving Dogs. Goofy too. Real Goofy.


----------



## CavePaws

Wow that pit is absolutely beautiful. I guess I forgot to mention my two other dogs I'd love: A slim and slender APBT and a Rottweiler. So my list from what I will likely get first to what I will likely get when I'm older is: Kelpie, Dutch Shepherd, Rottweiler, APBT, Dogo Argentino...gotta add another, Kangal Dog. They are similar to Anatolians.

As you can see, I'm in LOVE with powerful breeds. Absolutely in love with big dogs who have the power to kill but the gentle soul of a guardian. It's something to be mindful of and respect.


----------



## meggels

Scarlett_O' said:


> OOP..need to add that I do plan on having a Basset again(my brother had one growing up...) and might have a Bloodhound down the line, I love me some hound!
> 
> And if husband had his way we would have a whole pack of Frenchies! :lol:


Can't even tell you how much I miss living with 10+ frenchies sometimes  And when I would let them inside from playing outside and they would all begin runnin around the house. Too cute.


Hmm, breeds I would want to own someday:

1) Sighthound of sorts? I fell in love with them after living with a whippet and some Ibizans. I looooove the beezers but I think they are too much of a sighthound for me to ever own. I do plan to own a whippet someday though. I love basenji's too but again, i think they are too much of a sighthound for my life.

2) AmStaff. Again, fell in love with them after living with one. he was such a goober. Caius. 










3. PBGV. I almost got one instead of my frenchie. Love them. Would need to research more before I figure out if they would be a good match for me.

4. Wheaten terrier. Same thing as the PBGV.


----------



## Cliffdog

CavePaws said:


> As you can see, I'm in LOVE with powerful breeds. Absolutely in love with big dogs who have the power to kill but the gentle soul of a guardian. It's something to be mindful of and respect.


I can totally agree, another pair of breeds I'm hoping to have in the future are the Fila Brasiliero and the Boerboel... I plan to make good housepets and also good livestock guardians out of them, I hope!


----------



## meggels

BULL TERRIER!


I've wanted one for years. But after reading a lot of people's posts on dog forums, don't think they'd be a good match for me lol.


----------



## lucky

I'd love to have an English bull terrier or a Staffordshire bull terrier. 
A few other favourites are
Miniature pinscher
Rhodesian ridgeback
Rottweiler

Hopefully in a few years time one of these will be possible, no doubt I will ever be without a JRT though aswell


----------



## Cliffdog

I would love to have an Irish Staffordshire Bull Terrier! Not too big on the show bred ones, but I'm not really big on show-bred anything, lol. JMO!


----------



## lucky

Of course I would love to have an APBT but unfortunately they are banned here (too many irresponsible chavs over here) lol


----------



## KlaMarie

Cliffdog said:


> I can totally agree, another pair of breeds I'm hoping to have in the future are the Fila Brasiliero and the Boerboel... I plan to make good housepets and also good livestock guardians out of them, I hope!


I've only met one Fila Brasiliero in my life but he was magnificent!!! A HUGE, absolutely gorgeous dog. Very gentle and respectful, but you could tell he was pretty serious dog just under the surface.


----------



## MissusMac

I have my dream breed. Maybe I got lucky, but this sibe has been one of the best dogs I've ever met, and I've worked with many, many breeds. 

I do want to get an APBT just to prove people wrong, because I've never met a mean one and I'd love to help turn the "bad rap" around. 

I would also love a Texas Blue Lacy dog!


----------



## FL Cracker

I own my dream breed...and could not be happier. The Mrs's had to have a Corgi (I'm good with it) and ever since we got Bart...he's been a pleasure to own....which takes me to my answer...the Cardigan Corgi. I hear their a riot...full of personality...and aloof...comical. 
In regards to Rottweilers...I don't ever see myself not owning one...their not for everyone...kind of like Pit's. Raised correctly...they are just big...loving...companions.
Were currently raising our pup CoCo...but seriously considering the adoption of a 4 y/o. 
I help Florida Rottweiler Rescue ( Florida Rottweiler Rescue ) where I can...and was going to foster one of the pup's that they have until adopted out....but as we were looking through the site...stumbled into Loki...so were going to foster him starting tomorrow...and who knows...maybe adopt him.


----------



## Herzo

bernadettelevis no I don't think you are, there a few I have never heard of.

MissusMac that is a beautiful dog. What is a Texas Blue Lacy dog anyway. Are they an old breed or something new?

And Cliffdog that Pit is beautiful. I was thinking Richter my Pit was not built the way they were suppose to be because he tapers down in the rear, and I see them more straight in the back. Even though I liked it I thought maybe he wasn't a good specimen of the breed. But after looking at that dog I think maybe he is not to bad.


----------



## Unosmom

I love greyhounds and I would really like to get a caucasian ovcharka someday if I have enough room.


----------



## candiceb

Oh man I have a list.

Probably the next different breed I get (if I don't stick to standard longhair Dachshunds) will be a standard wirehair Dachshund. Well, different variety than breed, but oh well. After that, I'd have to consider an Irish Terrier, an Airedale Terrier, a Saluki, a Belgian Sheepdog, a Canaan Dog, and maybe, just maybe a standard Xoloitzcuintli. I met one at the last dog show I went to, and he was a pretty neat dog.


----------



## lucky

Even though I would love a bigger breed like a Bull Terrier or Rottweiler my next dog will be a Miniature Pinscher, a black and tan male  I have always loved Rottweilers but if I am honest I don't think I am experienced enough at training etc to own one of those, especially with the fact that over the next few years I won't have a big enough garden or house, so my ideal choice is going to be a Miniature Pinscher, hopefully within the next year I will have found the perfect breeder


----------



## doggoblin

Two breeds I would like..

1) Hovawart
2) Mammut bulldog


----------



## MissusMac

@Herzo- Blue Lacy is a versatile game dog and has been around for about a century, and a lot of people in Texas use them to hunt hogs (although I wouldn't dream of doing that).


----------



## SamWu1

Kane fits my lifestyle but if I won the lottery and didn't have to work, I would get myself a Canis Panther. Perfect.


----------



## monkeys23

Cliffdog said:


> The APBT thing is hopefully going to happen soon anyways, I'm hoping to get a pup off this dog in a couple of years:


Muwahahaha, I know who that is! If I am every lucky enough to be in a situation to own an APBT I want one off his yard. Ye gawds if I ever got that lucky.... Love love love those lines!!


----------



## Hadley

The APBT is my heart breed. I will always own one, but since we aren't counting breeds we already own..

DOBERMAN!!! My next dog will be a dobe. I can't freaking wait. I also want a Cane Corso, a mal, a dane, some sort of hairless thing, greyhound. I LOVE borzoi as well, but they are just too hairy for my preference. Gorgeous dogs to look at tho!


----------



## stajbs

Well if I had my wishes I would love to share life with one or more of the following:

Anatolian Shepherd
Alaskan Malamute
Newfoundland
Bernese Mountain Dog

Yup, must always have a siberian but will definitely share life with one of the above before I kick!!


----------



## Cliffdog

monkeys23 said:


> Muwahahaha, I know who that is! If I am every lucky enough to be in a situation to own an APBT I want one off his yard. Ye gawds if I ever got that lucky.... Love love love those lines!!


His offspring are doing well, I hear! Anything with this blood is a real show stopper!


----------



## Herzo

MissusMac said:


> @Herzo- Blue Lacy is a versatile game dog and has been around for about a century, and a lot of people in Texas use them to hunt hogs (although I wouldn't dream of doing that).


Well I guess they can be a real pain. I sometimes watch Hogs gone wild. There is a group from Texas and they have a Great Dane they hunt with also other dogs. I do feel sorry for the hogs but they breed so fast they have to do something. Those things are mean. And spread diseased.


----------



## MissusMac

Herzo said:


> Well I guess they can be a real pain. I sometimes watch Hogs gone wild. There is a group from Texas and they have a Great Dane they hunt with also other dogs. I do feel sorry for the hogs but they breed so fast they have to do something. Those things are mean. And spread diseased.


I meant that I wouldn't hunt hogs with DOGS because I can't fathom sending my dog into a potentially fatal situation, although I do hunt hogs with a rifle year round... they are a HUGE problem for many reason including the ones you mentioned. My cousin hunts with a pack of dogs and posts pictures with them in their armor but they still end up with gashes and bloody... I can't stomach it.


----------



## Caty M

Hogs like, wild pigs? I always thought pigs were gentle! Never seen one in the wild!


----------



## MissusMac

bishopthesheltie said:


> Hogs like, wild pigs? I always thought pigs were gentle! Never seen one in the wild!


HA! They can be quite savage, actually. Even the one I raised for FFA in high school got in fights with other pigs.


----------



## Caty M

But.. BABE.. don't tell me he was mean!


----------



## Herzo

MissusMac said:


> I meant that I wouldn't hunt hogs with DOGS because I can't fathom sending my dog into a potentially fatal situation, although I do hunt hogs with a rifle year round... they are a HUGE problem for many reason including the ones you mentioned. My cousin hunts with a pack of dogs and posts pictures with them in their armor but they still end up with gashes and bloody... I can't stomach it.


Yes I get your point. Don't think I would ether. But I'll tell you that big Great Dane can handle a big hog all by his self, I have to admire him for doing the job he was bred to do. The people seem to care a lot about there dogs as I'm sure your cousin does. But it looks very dangerous.


----------



## MissusMac

bishopthesheltie said:


> But.. BABE.. don't tell me he was mean!


LOL... BABE the BRUISER!


----------



## monkeys23

Cliffdog said:


> His offspring are doing well, I hear! Anything with this blood is a real show stopper!


Yes they seem to be! I've really enjoyed all the pics of the pups growing over the past year or two! Very very nice dogs!



MissusMac said:


> I meant that I wouldn't hunt hogs with DOGS because I can't fathom sending my dog into a potentially fatal situation, although I do hunt hogs with a rifle year round... they are a HUGE problem for many reason including the ones you mentioned. My cousin hunts with a pack of dogs and posts pictures with them in their armor but they still end up with gashes and bloody... I can't stomach it.


Well a really good hog dog LOVES to hunt. Those bull and terrier breeds live for that stuff.
Now a Sibe hunting boar... yeah that would be cruel for sure because they were bred to run, not hunt stuff larger than mice/birds/etc. that they like to supplement their traditional diet of frozen whole fish with (hence the high prey drive).
But a catch dog from proven hunting stock... those dogs need a job, so I say let them have it. But you'd better be with your dogs to finish the boar for them, that is just responsible hunting. There are a lot of really damn good dogs out there that are not suited for the average pet home... because they are working dog and need a job, even if its a dangerous job. Hell look at hunting hounds.... love them, but wouldn't have them because I don't hunt! It can be dangerous, but they love it and live for it. I think we should be in awe of dogs' toughness, ballsiness, and willness to do ANYTHING we ask and allow them to be dogs instead of treating them like plush toys to be set up on the mantle and trotted out for special occasions... especially working breeds...

Pigs of all kinds creep me the hell out. BUt I do like me some good bacon...

Lily is so good at flushing pheasants its creepy. Too bad I don't hunt!


----------



## MissusMac

monkeys23 said:


> Yes they seem to be! I've really enjoyed all the pics of the pups growing over the past year or two! Very very nice dogs!
> 
> 
> Well a really good hog dog LOVES to hunt. Those bull and terrier breeds live for that stuff.
> Now a Sibe hunting boar... yeah that would be cruel for sure because they were bred to run, not hunt stuff larger than mice/birds/etc. that they like to supplement their traditional diet of frozen whole fish with (hence the high prey drive).
> But a catch dog from proven hunting stock... those dogs need a job, so I say let them have it. But you'd better be with your dogs to finish the boar for them, that is just responsible hunting. There are a lot of really damn good dogs out there that are not suited for the average pet home... because they are working dog and need a job, even if its a dangerous job. Hell look at hunting hounds.... love them, but wouldn't have them because I don't hunt! It can be dangerous, but they love it and live for it. I think we should be in awe of dogs' toughness, ballsiness, and willness to do ANYTHING we ask and allow them to be dogs instead of treating them like plush toys to be set up on the mantle and trotted out for special occasions... especially working breeds...
> 
> Pigs of all kinds creep me the hell out. BUt I do like me some good bacon...
> 
> Lily is so good at flushing pheasants its creepy. Too bad I don't hunt!


I get your point, and I agree dogs should be able to do their jobs but just because a crackhead loves crack doesn't mean it's good for them!


----------



## amandanicole

Working line GSD
Saluki
Doberman
Another Cavalier (or three, one of each color!)  They are the sweetest little dogs.


----------



## framos

I would love to have a Bull White Terrier..:thumb:


----------



## AdrianVall

Well, I have my dream breed of dog.. English Mastiffs !!! 

However, my next breed of dog that I will get will be a Cane Corso, or Italian Mastiff. If not that, then maybe a Presa Canario, Fila Brasilero, Dogue De Bordeaux.. I just LOVE me some mastiff breeds!


----------



## kelleykakes

bishopthesheltie said:


> I love the blue ACDs. They are just too much 'dog' for me. My sheltie is energetic enough!


We have three cattle dogs now! I think we have lost our minds But what wonderful dogs they are!


----------



## Tobi

framos said:


> I would love to have a Bull White Terrier..:thumb:


Buy stock in crazy pills!!! :lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy

kelleykakes said:


> We have three cattle dogs now! I think we have lost our minds But what wonderful dogs they are!


Secondeded


----------



## BRT

Fila Brasileiro, South Russian Ovcharka, Central Asian Ovcharka, Caucasian Ovcharka, Sarmat, Tibetan Mastiff and finally, Serbian defense dog


----------



## DaViking

BRT said:


> Fila Brasileiro, South Russian Ovcharka, Central Asian Ovcharka, Caucasian Ovcharka, Sarmat, Tibetan Mastiff and finally, Serbian defense dog


You forgot Anatolian Karabash there, which would demand respect from all of those.


Personally I'd go with another Samoyed if it would make sense to have a bigger dog right now.


----------



## BoxerParty

I'm crazy about my Boxers, so if I were adding another pup, it would probably be a Boxer. After all, one should really have one of each colour! 

BUT I would also love to have:

Mini Doxie
French Bulldog
English Bulldog
Bull Terrier
Great Dane
Newfoundland
Doberman


----------



## leilaquinn

English pointer, Staffordshire bull terrier, Great dane, Golden retriever.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

I'm definitely a big dog person-- even as a small child I was in love with huge, slobbery dogs. Don't know what that's about, but anyway..

Right now I've got my dream dog (Dogue de Bordeaux)-- a breed that I've been wanting for years, and he's turning out to be even more precious than I could have imagined. Sweet, solid, with a strong sense of himself, not easily stressed or pushed..... yet gentle and protective. And he makes me laugh every day 

Beyond that:

Cane Corso
Neopolitan Mastiff
Doberman
Great Dane
I love Newfoundlands, but the hair.... I really like to see the structure of the dog, and not deal with grooming so much.
And French Bulldogs-- there is just something about them!


----------



## nupe

well if not Doberman Pinscher...a belgian malinois....I love the work ethic of that dog!!


----------



## GoingPostal

Short haired and muscular all the way lol

Mini bull terrier
Staffy bull
Boxer
Greyhound/some kind of sighthound
Rottweiler 
Great Dane
Bullmastiff


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

other than a pyr id choose a caucasian ovcharka.
Argentino dogo VS Caucasian ovcharka 2 - YouTube


----------



## Jacksons Mom

My major wants would probably be an English Mastiff and a German Shepherd. I just think these are both a LONG way off.


----------



## Tobi

GoingPostal said:


> Short haired and muscular all the way lol
> 
> *Mini bull terrier
> *Staffy bull
> Boxer
> Greyhound/some kind of sighthound
> Rottweiler
> Great Dane
> Bullmastiff


I completely agree with your list :lol:

Except... why not a full size? they break stuff so much better! ound:


----------



## HayleyMarie

Right now I'm on the search for a cane corso breeder, but my other want is a boerboel mastiff.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

HayleyMarie said:


> Right now I'm on the search for a cane corso breeder, but my other want is a boerboel mastiff.


Oh yeah-- that was also supposed to be on my list: Boerboel Mastiff. Strangely enough, I was walking Mateo the other night and right around the corner was this guy walking the most impressive Boerboel... In this city one can find the most unusual and rare breeds sometimes...


----------



## GoingPostal

Tobi said:


> I completely agree with your list :lol:
> 
> Except... why not a full size? they break stuff so much better! ound:


Because while I love my 50-60 pound pit bulls, I think they'd be so much nicer smaller, it's just really hard to find any 30-40 pound ones these days, so that's my attraction to both mini BTs and staffy bulls, bull and terrier goodness but easier to pick up and less damage to me if I stand in front of them to stop indoor zoomies.


----------



## Tobi

GoingPostal said:


> Because while I love my 50-60 pound pit bulls, I think they'd be so much nicer smaller, it's just really hard to find any 30-40 pound ones these days, so that's my attraction to both mini BTs and staffy bulls, bull and terrier goodness but easier to pick up and less damage to me if I stand in front of them to stop indoor zoomies.


:lol: there is no stopping the hucklebutts!!  I get where you're coming from! I'd honestly love a mini too.


----------



## tricia beaver

A black great dane/german shepherd mix.
Hight of the dane, bulk and hair of the shepherd. 
I would name him King.
I wish.......
Or a dark red and white sib. Husky. I have always wanted a red and white for some reason.
or another rough coat collie like the one I grew up with.


----------



## Huginn

I grew up with shelties and would love to have one again some day (if my heart can ever handle it). 
The breeds that I have always wanted would be:
Bull Terrier
Doberman
Great Dane
Pit Bull (haven't met one I didnt like)


----------



## frogdog

Well, I'm like so many other's and would just add another of the same...French Bulldog for me...which was the plan next summer. 

I know, I know...a breed I don't already own.

I have to say...since returning home last Monday from 8 wks vacationing in the mountains and next week going back to look at real estate. I would prefer if we relocate permanently to have another Rottie or GSD. I've owned both breeds previously and LOVE them both.

Also, an Akita, Great Pyrenees, Newfoundland, Bernese Mountian Dog and our neighbor growing up had a St Bernard that we just loved.

Maybe just maybe...I'll have a dog farm in the mountains along with the horses, lol.


----------



## Atila

Right now on top of my list is grey colored Dutch Shepherd. Actually I am currently working of getting one in couple of years, but I'm afraid it will be more common colored.


----------



## catahoulamom

Pretty sure I already replied to this a couple months ago, but maybe my answers have changed a bit in the past few months. 

I am ALWAYS game for another catahoula... if I had the space, time, and resources. As for breeds I've never had, I'm hoping my next dog (many years from now) will be a black and tan bloodhound (unless I find another rescue bloodhound that has the merle coat of a catahoula! I found a mixed puppy and he looked just like a bloodhound with a catahoula coat, amazing!). I also love black and tan coonhounds. And bluetick coonhounds (I lo0o0ove me some Buck  -ahem, Dude&Buck's mama!). 

Tamaskan dogs are also one on my list, but I don't know if I could keep up with them. Aren't they a mix of husky and shepherd? 

Another dog I must have before I die... I would love to have another rottie chow-chow mix. Sooo many chow mixes that I meet remind me of my late CJ, they just have this noble thing about them...


----------



## HappyPuppy

I don't have any real hands on experience with these but I have liked - in no particular order: ACD, staffy bull, DDB (if they didn't drool), boxer, catahoula, border collie, dogo, frenchie, boston. I like the look of schnauzers but I do not want a dog that requires haircuts! My next dog, tho, will probably be an adult rescue of pit bull or staffy bull.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

frogdog said:


> Well, I'm like so many other's and would just add another of the same...French Bulldog for me...which was the plan next summer.
> 
> I know, I know...a breed I don't already own.
> 
> I have to say...since returning home last Monday from 8 wks vacationing in the mountains and next week going back to look at real estate. I would prefer if we relocate permanently to have another Rottie or GSD. I've owned both breeds previously and LOVE them both.
> 
> Also, an Akita, Great Pyrenees, Newfoundland, Bernese Mountian Dog and our neighbor growing up had a St Bernard that we just loved.
> 
> Maybe just maybe...I'll have a dog farm in the mountains along with the horses, lol.


looks like you love the giant long haired dogs  you won't regret getting a pyrenees


----------



## DeekenDog

Hmmm, my list:

APBT- a nice small, athletic dog (preferably Brindle)
Staffy Bull- preferably a small, athletic one. Not one from North American show lines (they're too big and bulky for my liking)
Boxer
ACD 
Border Terrier
Koolie

I really like my mutts though. My next dog will definitely a pit bull type dog from rescue.


----------



## frogdog

That's just the thing...I'm not a fan of long haired dogs but love them anyway. It's just easier with short hair.

Also, love golden retriever's.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

A GSD here. I love them.


----------



## magicre

dogue de bordeax - first choice

neopolitan mastiff - second choice

cardigan sweater corgi, just for you, linsey 

newfoundland

english bulldog

american bull dog

the one with the rastafarian hair cut - puli

portugese water dog

that's enough for now or the list would be endless.....and not a one suitable for my energy


----------



## KittyKat

I'd love an Akita.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Honestly? A Lab is pretty much what I want.

Other dogs that I definitely would love are Vizsla's and Koolie's... I'm already planning on getting one of each at some point. LOL.


----------



## Sprocket

A

Standard Parti Poodle

Black Briard

Bull Terrier

Dogo

Portuguese water dog 

Saluki

Flat coated Retriever

APBT

Dalmation

Great Dane

Catahoula (sp)

Some sort of Coonhound

Landseer Newfoundland

Probably a few others that I'm missing


----------



## CorgiPaws

magicre said:


> cardigan sweater corgi, just for you, linsey


I actually laughed out loud. lol. 
That's exactly what I think when I see a Cardigan! lol.

But I still say Pemmies FTW.


----------

